# Diagnostique bruits de moteur ibook G4 !



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir, 

Je viens de retirer deux fois de suite la batterie de mon ibook G4 (je ne sais pas quelle combinaison de touches utiliser pour stopper la bête ou la relancer) suite à un bruit et gel de mon bureau. 
Le bruit est étrange pour moi, je ne l'ai jamais entendu : un moteur qui a du mal à tourner à se relancer ...
Pour les deux fois, j'avais photoshop ouvert avec une image tiff d'une dizaine de Méga. Photoshop s'était déjà bloquer auparavant mais jamais la machine n'avait fait de bruit surtout de cette façon si brutale ...

Au moment du reboot (c'est à dire je remet la batterie - oups) le bruit a continuer jusqu'à l'arrivée de la pomme où tout à l'air de bien se passer depuis ...

Or, l'ibook donne quelques signes de vieillesse depuis quelques temps : firewire out et airport plus vraiment fiable ...
Par ailleurs ma souris grise quelque fois ... (surtout avec de grosse appli en route)
Et si je creuse je peux encore vous en trouver. 

Serais la fin ?
Ou est ce seulement l'usage intense et abusif de toshop, itunes, firefox ... le tout en même temps ?

Merci

J'espère pouvoir lire vos réactions (!)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2008)

Et voilà ci-gît mon ibook pour une raison inconnue et en temps record : moins de 20 minutes. 
J'aimerais comprendre ce qu'il s'est passé.
J'ai pas trop d'espoir de le revoir, j'avais fait mes sauvegardes hier.

Qui veut des pièces de rechanges ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2008)

Bon pour que ce fil ne serve pas à rien, j'aimerais quand même savoir si c'est la Carte Mère qui a clashé ou bien le DD, auquel cas je pourrais le réutiliser.
Je m'y connais pas trop en bruit de DD .... 

J'ai réessayé de l'allumer après un gel durant lequel je ne faisait que naviguer sur internet. Il ne peut plus se lancer sans être sur le secteur. Le voyant de la batterie ne s'allume pas continuellement (s'éteint puis se relance accompagné des bruits de moteur)*. De plus, il ne trouve plus le finder je me retrouve avec un écran de couleur uni (sans passer par la case pomme) avec un dossier et le logo finder et un point d'interrogation qui clignote.



ça vous dit quelque chose ?

Mon but est de démonter cette ordi et savoir ce que je peux récupérer.

D'avance Merci.

*J'avais racheté un nouveau chargeur suite à un problème de multiprise pourrie qui l'avait fait fondre lors d'une surtension... Donc je me demande si ce ne serais pas la batterie qui merde dans cette histoire aussi.

Edit : oubli du point important.

On me prête un PC vista le temps de me retourner mais les sauvegardes ont été faites sur un iomega formaté pour mac .... mais je suis peut être pas dans la bonne section.

Bref, j'ai tout en sécurité mais en fait rien sous la main


----------



## l'écrieur (6 Octobre 2008)

C'est quoi comme bruit, odré ?
Un genre de claquement répété, ou un mauvais vrombissement ? Ça vibre quelque part ?
Ta batterie a peut-être un problème, surement, même, vu les symptômes que tu décris.
Mais le reste ressemble plus à un disque dur qui partirait en goguette.

Réponds moi avant de toucher quoique ce soit. Si ton disque est en train de lâcher, moins tu le solliciteras, plus tu pourras espérer récupérer les données.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2008)

Ce n'est pas un claquement, y'a pas de clac-clac.
C'est plutôt un bruit répété de vombrissement comme un moteur de voiture qui tournerait sur trois cylindres au lieu de quatre et n'arriverait pas à se lancer complètement et buterait sur le cylindre qui manque pour ne jamais prendre son rythme (tu m'excuseras la métaphore mécanique  )

Le DD en panne serait plutôt une bonne nouvelle en fait ... Bon je perdrais quelques données mais pas essentielles. Mais du coup je pourrais regarder ce qu'il y a dans mon iomega externe formaté pour mac si jechange le DD.

Par contre reste la batterie, je crois bien que je l'ai fumé...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2008)

bonjour Odré,

peut être, zapper la PRAM et réinitialiser le contrôleur de gestion du système (SMC).

sinon, redémarrer avec le DVD d'origine (avec la touche C enfoncée) pour réparer la structure du disque.
pour l'icône du Finder avec un point d'interrogation, c'est que le système ne trouve pas le disque de démarrage. il est donc, possible que le disque soit endommagé.

pour zapper la  PRAM, redémarrer avec les touches cmd (&#63743 + alt (option) + P + R enfoncées et attendre 5 gongs avant de relâcher le tout.

pour réinitialiser le SMC, voir ce lien...
(le SMC contrôle les fonctions d&#8217;alimentation du Mac).

.


----------



## l'écrieur (6 Octobre 2008)

odré a dit:


> Ce n'est pas un claquement, y'a pas de clac-clac.
> C'est plutôt un bruit répété de vombrissement comme un moteur de voiture qui tournerait sur trois cylindres au lieu de quatre et n'arriverait pas à se lancer complètement et buterait sur le cylindre qui manque pour ne jamais prendre son rythme (tu m'excuseras la métaphore mécanique  )
> 
> Le DD en panne serait plutôt une bonne nouvelle en fait ... Bon je perdrais quelques données mais pas essentielles. Mais du coup je pourrais regarder ce qu'il y a dans mon iomega externe formaté pour mac si jechange le DD.
> ...



Je vois le bruit, je crois. Ça serait le disque, oui. De toutes façons, s'il cherche le système, c'est que le disque est endommagé physiquement ou logicielement.
Est-ce que  tu as des disques systèmes ?

La batterie..., essaye de voir en mp à mackie ce qu'il en pense, si elle lui semble morte ou pas. 


Dan ton oméga externe, il devrait y avoir un disque 3,5", beaucoup plus encombrant que ce qu'il y a sur ton ibook, sauf si c'est un petit boitier en métal brossé.

Après il faut que tu regardes combien ça va te couter de changer la batterie, et de faire changer le disque+achat du disque (parce que tout seul, c'est rigolo, et sans les bons outils, tu flingues ta coque en plastique, souvent).

Elle est vieille, cette machine ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> bonjour Odré,
> 
> peut être, zapper la PRAM et réinitialiser le contrôleur de gestion du système (SMC)..


 
C'est quoi la PRAM, je tiens à préciser que je ne peux plus rien en faire même l'allumer  ...



LHO a dit:


> sinon, redémarrer avec le DVD d'origine (avec la touche C enfoncée) pour réparer la structure du disque.
> pour l'icône du Finder avec un point d'interrogation, c'est que le système ne trouve pas le disque de démarrage. il est donc, possible que le disque soit endommagé.
> 
> pour zapper la PRAM, redémarrer avec les touches cmd (&#63743 + alt (option) + P + R enfoncées et attendre 5 gongs avant de relâcher le tout.
> ...


 
Le problème c'est que je n'ai jamais eu les CD car je l'ai acheté neuf tout installé par un technicien. 



l'écrieur a dit:


> Je vois le bruit, je crois. Ça serait le disque, oui. De toutes façons, s'il cherche le système, c'est que le disque est endommagé physiquement ou logicielement.
> Est-ce que tu as des disques systèmes ?


 
Ben non pas de disque système, je crois que je vais rappeler  mon vendeur.




l'écrieur a dit:


> La batterie..., essaye de voir en mp à mackie ce qu'il en pense, si elle lui semble morte ou pas.


 
Ok, noté.




l'écrieur a dit:


> Dan ton oméga externe, il devrait y avoir un disque 3,5", beaucoup plus encombrant que ce qu'il y a sur ton ibook, sauf si c'est un petit boitier en métal brossé.
> 
> Après il faut que tu regardes combien ça va te couter de changer la batterie, et de faire changer le disque+achat du disque (parce que tout seul, c'est rigolo, et sans les bons outils, tu flingues ta coque en plastique, souvent).
> 
> Elle est vieille, cette machine ?


 
Non c'est un gros iomega de 250Go ...

La machine a l'âge de mon pseudo sur macg : 3 ans !

On vient de me dire dans l'oreillette que l'on me prêtrait un PC réinstallé avec unbuntu qui selon les rumeurs permettrait d'aller voir à l'intérieur d'un DD externe formaté sur mac (quelle connerie ça d'ailleurs j'aurais du mettre quelques euros de plus pour l'avoir formaté dans les deux système ...)


----------



## l'écrieur (6 Octobre 2008)

odré a dit:


> C'est quoi la PRAM, je tiens à préciser que je ne peux plus rien en faire même l'allumer  ...



LHO, si tu veux rentrer tout de suite dans les détails techniques, je te laisse... 





> Le problème c'est que je n'ai jamais eu les CD car je l'ai acheté neuf tout installé par un technicien.


Ah oui, tiens donc !  Et la boite, tu l'as jeté la belle boiboite ? Si il était neuf, il était dans une boite, non ? Et dans la boite, y'aurait les dvd d'install, vois-tu ? 




> On vient de me dire dans l'oreillette que l'on me prêtrait un PC réinstallé avec unbuntu qui selon les rumeurs permettrait d'aller voir à l'intérieur d'un DD externe formaté sur mac (quelle connerie ça d'ailleurs j'aurais du mettre quelques euros de plus pour l'avoir formaté dans les deux système ...)


T'as pas besoin d'euros pour formater un disque multi-systèmes 
Oui, c'est possible que le pc sous linux voit le contenu du disque externe. Comme il est possible que ton disque dur interne soit en partie récupérable.

Mais là, tout de suite, il faut trouver des disques d'installation, de démarrage.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ah oui, tiens donc !  Et la boite, tu l'as jeté la belle boiboite ? Si il était neuf, il était dans une boite, non ? Et dans la boite, y'aurait les dvd d'install, vois-tu ?


 
Ouais mais j'ai déménagé 4 fois entre temps ... j'ai bien la boîte mais il me semble que le technicien m'avait rajouté une barrette de mémoire et m'avait filé le tout après, je n'ai jamais eu ces Cd entre les mains, peut être sont ils encore dans le magazin à cause des manipulations de matériel ...

Le CD système est bien compris dans le prix de la machine ? Si c'est le cas, j'ai bien acheté panther à son prix mais je l'ai plus !



l'écrieur a dit:


> T'as pas besoin d'euros pour formater un disque multi-systèmes
> Oui, c'est possible que le pc sous linux voit le contenu du disque externe. Comme il est possible que ton disque dur interne soit en partie récupérable.
> 
> Mais là, tout de suite, il faut trouver des disques d'installation, de démarrage.


 
Bon, ok. Je vais pouvoir trouver ça mais pas aujourd'hui.

Merci !


----------



## l'écrieur (6 Octobre 2008)

odré a dit:


> Ouais mais j'ai déménagé 4 fois entre temps ... j'ai bien la boîte mais il me semble que le technicien m'avait rajouté une barrette de mémoire et m'avait filé le tout après, je n'ai jamais eu ces Cd entre les mains, peut être sont ils encore dans le magazin à cause des manipulations de matériel ...
> 
> Le CD système est bien compris dans le prix de la machine ? Si c'est le cas, j'ai bien acheté panther à son prix mais je l'ai plus !
> 
> ...



Ben pourquoi ? Y'a un train pour Lozanne dans l'après-midi, je suis sur !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ben pourquoi ? Y'a un train pour Lozanne dans l'après-midi, je suis sur !


 
T'as mal écoutés tes sources qui devaient sûrement être très au courant du fait que je sois désormais véhiculée ! 

Mais c'est pas à lozanne que je trouverais une solution à mon problème d'ordi 


_Ni à la ponte d'un exposé en anglais..._
_Murphy, je me vengerai !_


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2008)

odré a dit:


> C'est quoi la PRAM, je tiens à préciser que je ne peux plus rien en faire même l'allumer  ...





l'écrieur a dit:


> LHO, si tu veux rentrer tout de suite dans les détails techniques, je te laisse...



Tout ce que vous avez toujours voulu savoir sur la PRAM sans jamais oser le demander.

c'est une forme de mémoire volatile qui gère un ensemble de réglage comme la configuration de l'horloge ou le choix du disque de démarrage.

*******
sinon, une machine est toujours livrée avec ses DVDs d'installation (de couleur grise).

ces DVDs étant spécifiques à une machine, il te faut un DVD universelle de Panther (de couleur noire).

*******
mais, tu peux réparer ton disque en mode *Single-User *avec la commande* fsck -fy.
*(_fsck_ est un utilitaire de ligne de commande qui peut vérifier et réparer un disque, sans le disque d'origine).

en ligne de commande, le clavier est en QWERTY et bien respecter l'espace avant le tiret.







pour en savoir plus sur le mode Je-suis-seule-au-monde.

*******
si tu as quelqu'un qui possède un mac, se mettre en mode Target (_via_ un câble Firewire) pour pouvoir réparer la structure de ton disque.
ton Mac va se transformer en Disque Dur externe, il montera sur le bureau de l'autre machine, comme n'importe quel disque et tu pourras réparer ton disque avec Utilitaire de Disque.

.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> ***la nioubie que je suis te remercie********
> 
> *******
> si tu as quelqu'un qui possède un mac, se mettre en mode Target (_via_ un câble Firewire) pour pouvoir réparer la structure de ton disque.
> ...



Hum s'ajoute à la longue liste des perturbations vécues avant la fin de la machine : 

Le port firewire qui lâche.
Le finder qui plante et redémarre assez régulièrement.

Je réitère ma demande, quelqu'un veut il des pièces ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2008)

odré a dit:


> Hum s'ajoute à la longue liste des perturbations vécues avant la fin de la machine :
> 
> Le port firewire qui lâche.
> Le finder qui plante et redémarre assez régulièrement.
> ...



mon ancien PWB G4 est toujours en vie, après trois chutes et deux saltos arrières...
ports USB et FW out.
écran au bord de la crise de nerfs.
disque au bord de la saturation.

mais, il est toujours valide (il assure dans ma cabane en bois dans les bois, le wi-fi entre le haut et le bas).

quand, il rendra l'âme, je le garderais dans une vitrine, comme une relique des temps anciens...  

*******
donc, avant de le disperser au quatre coins du Forum ou sur les bords du Rhône, essaie la commande *fsck -fy*.

tu redémarres avec les touches &#63743; + *S* enfoncées.
à l'invite du prompt (#), tu tapes:
*fsck -fy*

taper ensuite, sur la touche *Retour*.

et relancer la _commande_ jusqu'à avoir le message suivant: 
"The volume appears to be OK"

taper, alors: *reboot*.

valider avec la touche *Retour.*

.


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Octobre 2008)

Si c'est ce bruit là, c'est le disque dur : http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=NiwYg9TlB-U

Sinon moi je veut bien l'iBook, je suis même près à l'acheter pas très cher par ce que j'ai 15 ans et pas beaucoup d'argent (depuis le temps que je rêves d'un portable mac pouvant faire tourner OS X)

OLDMAC


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2008)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Si c'est ce bruit là, c'est le disque dur : http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=NiwYg9TlB-U
> 
> Sinon moi je veut bien l'iBook, je suis même près à l'acheter pas très cher par ce que j'ai 15 ans et pas beaucoup d'argent (depuis le temps que je rêves d'un portable mac pouvant faire tourner OS X)
> 
> OLDMAC



C'est donc un moteur de tondeuse ! 

Je ne sais pas encore ce que j'en fais laisse moi réfléchir (dormir une nuit tranquille pfiou).
Et puis je fais la manip' de LHO même si c'est pour la gloire 

Merci à tous


----------



## macinside (6 Octobre 2008)

si c'est bien le dd (en bas a gauche) ça ce change facile si c'est un 12"


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> si c'est bien le dd (en bas a gauche) ça ce change facile si c'est un 12"



Et beh non c'est un 14' 

quelqu'un a t'il l'adresse de ubuntugeneration ?


----------



## macinside (6 Octobre 2008)

odré a dit:


> Et beh non c'est un 14'
> 
> quelqu'un a t'il l'adresse de ubuntugeneration ?



il y a juste plus de vis


----------



## l'écrieur (6 Octobre 2008)

odré a dit:


> Hum s'ajoute à la longue liste des perturbations vécues avant la fin de la machine :
> 
> Le port firewire qui lâche.
> Le finder qui plante et redémarre assez régulièrement.
> ...



Attends qu'elle soit morte.
Sinon, oui, il y a quelqu'un qui cherche des pièces pour un ibook G', il me semble avoir ça dans une signature?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2008)

La vie mode d'emploi...


----------



## macinside (6 Octobre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> La vie mode d'emploi...



sauf qu'elle a un 14", il y a bien plus de vis, et il ne faut pas forcer les capots avec un tourne vis  mais un outils en nylon qui ne marque pas


----------



## jugnin (6 Octobre 2008)

Ah ouais.

Moi aussi, c'est un 14. J'y ai changé le DD y'a un bout de temps. Comme je suis un bras cassé, ce fut un vrai chemin de croix. J'avais l'impression d'avoir un moufle au bout de chaque doigt. J'ai finalement réussi, mais j'avais mal rebranché le connecteur de l'alimentation. 

Evidemment, j'avais déjà refermé l'bousin avant de m'en rendre compte.
Evidemment, en voulant le démonter à nouveau, j'ai éclaté une vis de la coque inférieure.

Tout ça pour dire que je l'ai fair réparer, du coup, et comme les gens étaient gentils, pour ce prix là, ils m'ont installé Tiger sur le nouveau disque. Donc moi non plus, j'ai jamais eu de DVD d'installation.

**Tout ça ne fait rien avancer, mais j'ime bien raconter ma vie, surtout le lundi.**

Tu as raison Odré, j'aurais peut être besoin de morceaux. Ce serait peut être un truc qui s'appelle Inverter Board. La carte invertie rateau, c'est le bordel qui gère l'alimentation de l'écran. Mais :

1. Je peux pas être sûr que l'inverter est bien en cause, ça peut être la carte mère
2. Je sais pas où se trouve ce truc sur la carte mère
3. Mon ordinateur re-fonctionne dans l'ensemble, les freezes et les pannes de rétro-éclairage étant devenues un peu plus rares

Donc si ton ordi meurt, y'a de bonnes raisons de dépanner d'autres individus.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

Ce sont mes premiers mots à partir de ubuntu ...!
Je me familiarise avec l'engin et le système dans un premier temps.
Et pis je vois ce qu'il reste dans le ventre de la bête.
Mais avec internet ce sera plus simple.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> *******
> donc, avant de le disperser au quatre coins du Forum ou sur les bords du Rhône, essaie la commande *fsck -fy*.
> 
> tu redémarres avec les touches &#63743; + *S* enfoncées.
> ...



Je viens de faire la manip' qui a marché même si je n'ai pas compris ce que je faisais.

Y'a t'il une étape suivante?  J'ose pas trop le toucher ... il est silencieux.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

Elle est trop loin la FAQ de Dark Templar et la prose de Starmac.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

odré a dit:


> Je viens de faire la manip' qui a marché même si je n'ai pas compris ce que je faisais.
> 
> Y'a t'il une étape suivante?  J'ose pas trop le toucher ... il est silencieux.




tu as bien eu ce message:
"The volume appears to be OK" ?

et taper, alors: *reboot* ?

et valider avec la touche *Retour *?

si oui, c'est que le disque va bien.
cette commande _fsck _a vérifiée et réparée la structure de volume du disque système.

normalement, après le reboot, tu devrais soit arrivé directement sur le bureau, soit à ta fenêtre de login (mot de passe à entrer).

tu en es où ?

.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

Il a pas dit exactement "The volume appears to be OK" mais une autre phrase qui disait la même chose.
J'ai rebooté.
Je suis sur le bureau.

Il faut qu'il dise exactement la même phrase ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

Après lecture, j'ai compris que l'on ne peut pas vérifier le disque si l'on a booté sur le système installé sur le disque ... J'ai trouvé ça : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/bootcd-compatible-panther-65638.html


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

odré a dit:


> Il a pas dit exactement "The volume appears to be OK" mais une autre phrase qui disait la même chose.
> J'ai rebooté.
> Je suis sur le bureau.
> 
> Il faut qu'il dise exactement la même phrase ?



oui.

sinon, s'il a dit:
"File System was modified"
c'est que _fsck_ effectue une modification ou une réparation ou résout un problème.

si ce message saffiche, il faut répéter la commande _fsck_ jusquà ce qu'il indique que le volume semble être en bon état ("The volume appears to be OK").

mais, si tu es sur le bureau...
c'est que tout semble allé.

essaie de lancer ton navigateur.
pour voir.

.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

J'y suis ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

odré a dit:


> Après lecture, j'ai compris que l'on ne peut pas vérifier le disque si l'on a booté sur le système installé sur le disque ... J'ai trouvé ça : http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/bootcd-compatible-panther-65638.html



oui, il faut booter sur le DVD d'installation d'origine ou un Boot CD ou un disque externe rendu bootable (avec un utilitaire) pour pouvoir réparer le disque _via _Utilitaire de Disque.
en interne, tu ne peux que le vérifier.

mais, comme tu n'avais pas les DVDs d'installation, ni un Boot CD, la commande _fsck_ te permet de réparer ton disque sans les disques d'origine _via_ le mode Single-User.


.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

odré a dit:


> J'y suis ...



:style:  

bon, tout va bien.

fait une sauvegarde de tes derniers fichiers, au cas où... 

.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

Je vais donc faire un boot CD avant de trafiquer une grosse image avec toshop 
- ce sur quoi je bossais lors du crash - et sauvegarder sur un disque compatible avec PC.

Car tous semble être rentré dans l'ordre.
Par contre il y a bien eu panne et elle n'a pas l'air d'être identifié ...

_Encore merci._


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

odré a dit:


> Je vais donc faire un boot CD avant de trafiquer une grosse image avec toshop
> - ce sur quoi je bossais lors du crash - et sauvegarder sur un disque compatible avec PC.
> 
> Car tous semble être rentré dans l'ordre.
> Par contre il y a bien eu panne et elle n'a pas l'air d'être identifié ...



ah ! le coup de la panne...  

*******
dans Console, il doit y avoir un rapport de crash. 
je ne sais plus où (pour Panther). 
dans une des bibliothèques, un dossier Log (si ma mémoire est bonne).
essaie: dans HD > Library > Log > CrashReporter > et le fichier correspondant à l'heure du crash.

as-tu un utilitaire de maintenance comme OnyX ?

quelle version de PSD ?

*******
edit:


odré a dit:


> _Encore merci._



mais, je t'en prie.

.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> dans une des bibliothèques, un dossier Log (si ma mémoire est bonne).
> essaie: dans HD > Library > Log > CrashReporter > et le fichier correspondant à l'heure du crash..



Rien pour la journée de dimanche le plus près c'est septembre et je ne me suis perçue de rien en septembre.
Entre temps j'ai réparé les autorisations pour la première fois de ma vie.



LHO a dit:


> as-tu un utilitaire de maintenance comme OnyX ?.



Non



LHO a dit:


> quelle version de PSD ?



Toshop ? 7


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

odré a dit:


> Rien pour la journée de dimanche le plus près c'est septembre et je ne me suis perçue de rien en septembre.
> Entre temps j'avais réparer les autorisations pour la première fois de ma vie.
> Toshop ? 7



oui, PSD pour Toshop (PSD, c'est l'extension du format natif d'un fichier Photoshop).

si tu travaillais sur un gros fichier, peut-être allouer plus d'espace mémoire dans les préférences de PSD.

sinon, un petit descriptif du crash.

.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> oui, PSD pour Toshop (PSD, c'est l'extension du format natif d'un fichier Photoshop).
> 
> si tu travaillais sur un gros fichier, peut-être allouer plus d'espace mémoire dans les préférences de PSD..



Ok



LHO a dit:


> sinon, un petit descriptif du crash.
> 
> .



J'étais en train de monter un plan à partir de nombreuses capture d'écran de google map remasterisée.
(Pour un photographe je te raconte pas la honte de dire ça)
Avec d'autres applis ouvertes : skype, msn, photoshop, firefox, mail, capture, launchbar et pis ça doit être tout.

A partir du moment où j'ai voulu agrandir la zone de travail pour travailler plus à l'aise, le bruit moteur de tondeuse est apparue et tous le bureau, la souris, ect s'est gelé. Et ce les deux fois si je me souviens bien ...
(Je voulais réessayer ce soir la même manip' - et finir le boulot - mais j'ai pas de CD à graver pour un bootCD.) 

Ne connaisans pas les raccourcis clavier pour stopper le bruit infernal, j'ai enlevé la batterie.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

odré a dit:


> J'étais en train de monter un plan à partir de nombreuses capture d'écran de google map remasterisée.
> (Pour un photographe je te raconte pas la honte de dire ça)
> Avec d'autres applis ouvertes : skype, msn, photoshop, firefox, mail, capture, launchbar et pis ça doit être tout.
> 
> ...



si tu as un disque externe en FireWire et de grande capacité (je crois que tu as un Iomega de 250 GB), tu peux faire un clone bootable avec Carbon Copy Cloner (en bas de la page: older versions).

sinon, oui, ce n'est pas toujours bon de stopper un processus à l'arrache...

si tu avais tes DVDs d'installation, tu aurais pu faire un Apple Hardware Test (AHT) pour checker le matériel de ta machine.


*******
avec OnyX, appliquer les scripts de maintenance.

et appliquer (si cela n'a pas été fait) la mise à jour Combo de ton OS (la X.3.9), à télécharger ici.

la version Combo comprend tous les changements et correctifs, ainsi que les mises à jour de sécurité depuis la 10.3.0.
cette mise à jour améliore la stabilité, la compatibilité et la sécurité de ton Mac.

même, si ton problème est plus d'ordre matériel (il est possible que ton disque soit au bord de la crise de nerfs ou de la faillite...), cela ne fait pas de mal d'appliquer les scripts de maintenance et la Combo.

.


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Octobre 2008)

Ton DD ne va pas tarder à te lâcher. Il faut que tu ais un disque de sauvegarde sous la main vite.
Et que tu mettes de côté de quoi  t'en acheter un autre.
Pour le reste, la machine a l'air de marcher. Ça vaut le coup de la faire durer.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> si tu as un disque externe en FireWire et de grande capacité (je crois que tu as un Iomega de 250 GB), tu peux faire un clone bootable avec Carbon Copy Cloner (en bas de la page: older versions).
> .



Le port firewire de l'ibook est mort une semaine après que je l'ai utilisé régulièrement avec ce Iomega. 
J'en ai un autre de 60Go sinon, un ipod de 30Go et un PC entre les mains de 30Go.
_
Et le grand coup de serpillière qui va avec._.. :rateau:



LHO a dit:


> avec OnyX, appliquer les scripts de maintenance.
> 
> et appliquer (si cela n'a pas été fait) la mise à jour Combo de ton OS (la X.3.9), à télécharger ici.
> 
> ...



Je note pour plus tard. Pfiou, je croyais jamais avoir a me pencher sur cet onyx.



l'écrieur a dit:


> Ton DD ne va pas tarder à te lâcher. Il faut que tu ais un disque de sauvegarde sous la main vite.
> Et que tu mettes de côté de quoi  t'en acheter un autre.
> Pour le reste, la machine a l'air de marcher. Ça vaut le coup de la faire durer.



Vite, vite .... il va rester tranquillement éteint quelques jours quand même. 
J'ai eu ma dose d'informatique ces derniers jous, je risque de faire nawak si je continue a ce rythme.

_Eteint il risque rien, la batterie enlevée ?_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2008)

odré a dit:


> _Eteint il risque rien, la batterie enlevée ?_



non.

mais, il est possible qu'il ne se réveille pas.

fait un redémarrage pour voir s'il revient tout seul sur le bureau (puisque tu n'as pas de fenêtre de Login).
s'il revient, il se rallumera après extinction...
et tu le sauras tout de suite.

.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2008)

s'il n'y a pas eu de rapport de crash, c'est qu'en fait, il n'y a pas eu de crash (du système ou d'une application).  

simplement un *freeze *du système.

quand tu as fait le _resize_ sur Google Maps, cela a dû sollicité la machine, qui était occupé ailleurs.
peut être un problème de mémoire vive ou de _swap_ à ce moment-là (le swap étant le passage de la mémoire vive à une mémoire virtuelle...).

normalement, OS X est un système _multithread_ (multitâche) qui permet d'ouvrir plusieurs applications en même temps, avec une gestion dynamique de la mémoire (le système répartit la mémoire sur les différentes applications ouvertes et cette mémoire                vive est distribuée aux applications de manière                à ne pas planter toutes les applications, dans le cas où l'une d'elle plante. il suffit de "forcer à quitter" l'appli qui a planté, sans relancer le système qui, donc, n'a pas été affecté.

mais, il peut arriver que cela ne se passe pas ainsi...

de plus le bruit entendu devrait être plus celui des ventilos que du disque.
si le disque était endommagé, la vérification et la réparation du disque l'aurait déterminé.

tout cela pour dire, que peut être le disque n'est pas HS...

le _freeze_ de la machine *serait* circonstancié: manque de mémoire vive, machine sollicitée, CPU qui s'emballe et ventilos en furie...

enfin, je l'espère pour toi.

*******
sinon, pour éteindre une machine "à la sauvage", il suffit d'appuyer très fort et longtemps sur le bouton ON/OFF.
enlever la batterie, n'est pas très bon pour le disque, puisqu'il faut retourner la machine...

*******
sur ce, bonne journée... 

.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> s'il n'y a pas eu de rapport de crash, c'est qu'en fait, il n'y a pas eu de crash (du système ou d'une application).
> 
> simplement un *freeze *du système.
> 
> ...



Le freeze est apparue quand je rezisait sur Toshop et non sur google map (ouvert cela dit)
J'ai d'abord crû à un bogue de Toshop.



LHO a dit:


> de plus le bruit entendu devrait être plus celui des ventilos que du disque.
> si le disque était endommagé, la vérification et la réparation du disque l'aurait déterminé.
> 
> tout cela pour dire, que peut être le disque n'est pas HS... .



Ben j'ai jamais vérifié le disque, car je ne suis pas allé jusqu'au bout de la manip fsck -yf donc au prochain démarrage j'irais jusqu'au bout.
Ce que j'ai vérifier c'est les autorisations ...

(Pis j'ai un Boot CD maintenant)



LHO a dit:


> sinon, pour éteindre une machine "à la sauvage", il suffit d'appuyer très fort et longtemps sur le bouton ON/OFF.
> enlever la batterie, n'est pas très bon pour le disque, puisqu'il faut retourner la machine...
> 
> .



Ah .. Je l'ai fait mais pas assez fort et longtemps.



LHO a dit:


> sur ce, bonne journée...
> 
> .



A toi aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2008)

Y m'a refait le coup cette fois j'étais sur Excell, j'ai refait la commancde fsck -fy comme il faut.

Mais cette fois j'ai trouvé un log dans crash reporter du 17 octobre 2008 ...



> Host Name:      Ordinateur-de-********-******.home
> Date/Time:      2008-10-17 08:53:32 +0200
> OS Version:     10.3.9 (Build 7W98)
> Report Version: 2
> ...


.... Beh ... je sais pas quoi en faire.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2008)

bonsoir Odré,



peut être

mettre ce fichier *LexSleeperX.app* sur le bureau et redémarrer.

Path:    /Library/StartupItems/LexSleeperX.app/LexSleeperX.app

(je n'ai pas ce fichier sur ma machine).

aurais-tu une imprimante Lexmark ?

.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> bonsoir Odré,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'en avais une il y a deux ou trois ans ... elle est maintenant à la déchetterie. 
La première fois que j'ai réparé les autorisations, j'ai vu que "Lexmark" ressortait plusieurs fois du lot. Et hier toujours dans les autorisations : le mot ColorSync.
Je précise que je n'ai plus aucune imprimante de brancher à l'ordinateur depuis au moins quelques mois.

Peut être désinstaller quelques pilotes qui traînent. Sachant que l'ordi est passé entre d'autres mains pendant 6 mois ... j'ai pas suivi toutes les manipulations non plus.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2008)

Ah ben d'ailleurs *LexSleeperX.app *tourne en tâche de fond, impossible de vider la corbeille.... Cette application est bien googleiser comme problématique.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2008)

odré a dit:


> Ah ben d'ailleurs *LexSleeperX.app *tourne en tâche de fond, impossible de vider la corbeille.... Cette application est bien googleiser comme problématique.



si elle tourne en tâche de fond, aller dans Activity Monitor (Applications > Utilities), sélectionner l'application et cliquer sur *Quit Process*.

maintenant, tu pourras la virer.

.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2008)

Trop tard ... après deux commande fsck dans la journée et celle d'hier. Le DD est officiellement mort.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2008)

odré a dit:


> Trop tard ... après deux commande fsck dans la journée et celle d'hier. Le DD est officiellement mort.



F...

il est vraiment dead ?




paix à son âme damnée.

mort d'une overdose de fsck....

fsck fsck fsck fsck fsck fsck fsck fsck...

*******

alors, case achat ?

.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2008)

Oui case achat, je me donne un petit mois. En attendant je cherche un poubellotron pour dépanner. Je dois rendre l'ordi sur lequel je tapote dans la semaine.


----------



## jugnin (21 Octobre 2008)

_Toutes nos pensées vous rejoignent pour traverser cette douloureuse épreuve._


Tu rachètes un disque dur ou un ordinateur en entier ?


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Octobre 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> _Toutes nos pensées vous rejoignent pour traverser cette douloureuse épreuve._
> 
> 
> Tu rachètes un disque dur ou un ordinateur en entier ?



Je serais tenté de dire : juste  le dur. Mais faut trouver quelqu'un pour le changer.
Mis à part le disque dur et un système à réinstaller, t'avais des problèmes avec cette machine, odré ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> _Toutes nos pensées vous rejoignent pour traverser cette douloureuse épreuve._
> 
> 
> Tu rachètes un disque dur ou un ordinateur en entier ?



Je sais pas. Je me demande si ça vaut le coup de faire des travaux dessus. Je serais plutôt tenté par un nouveau surtout parce qu'on me le paie ...  Mais dans ce cas faudra que j'attende pour les licences de logiciels ...



l'écrieur a dit:


> Je serais tenté de dire : juste  le dur. Mais faut trouver quelqu'un pour le changer.
> Mis à part le disque dur et un système à réinstaller, t'avais des problèmes avec cette machine, odré ?



Ben voilà, pour réparer je peux compter que sur moi. 
J'avais pas trop de problème avec, mis à part : le FW qui marche plus, l'airport qui fait des siennes, le finder qui plante régulièrement, la souris qui freeze de temps en temps (une fois le curseur s'est mis à faire des tours d'écran fébrilement et très vite alors que je travaillais sur photoshop) et le chargeur qui a fondu.

Mais sinon ça va. 

Je rejète pas l'idée de changer le DD non plus, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il y a un autre problème.


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Octobre 2008)

Oui, si tu peux, change.
Et mets de la Ram.


----------



## stephaaanie (22 Octobre 2008)

odré a dit:


> Je sais pas. Je me demande si ça vaut le coup de faire des travaux dessus. Je serais plutôt tenté par un nouveau *surtout parce qu'on me le paie* ...
> (...)
> J'avais pas trop de problème avec, mis à part : le FW qui marche plus, l'airport qui fait des siennes, le finder qui plante régulièrement, la souris qui freeze de temps en temps (une fois le curseur s'est mis à faire des tours d'écran fébrilement et très vite alors que je travaillais sur photoshop) et le chargeur qui a fondu.
> 
> Mais sinon ça va.



Ah ouais quand même, un tas de petits problèmes en fait. 
A ta place, j'hésiterais pas bien longtemps : si on te le paie, comme tu dis, pourquoi se priver d'un ordi bien plus puissant surtout que t'as l'air de bosser pas mal sur Photoshop qui est toujours un peu capricieux sur un ibookG4. 

En ce qui concerne le mien, d'ibook, j'ai des soucis d'alimentation depuis bientôt un an. La batterie ne se charge plus. Pas de problème, c'est pas trop contraignant de fonctionner toujours sur secteur. Mais depuis quelques semaines, le témoin du chargeur s'éteint et s'allume comme il veut. Je le trifouille un peu, il se rallume... parfois en ROUGE au lieu de vert. Un rouge franc, puissant et menaçant. Rien à voir avec le orange règlementaire.
 J'aime pas trop ça. Quant à la charge elle affichait 98% depuis des mois, et là, ça baisse de semaine en semaine. Là, c'est à 91%. Ca fait bien longtemps que j'y fais plus gaffe, à ces poucentages, je sais qu'elle est morte ma batterie. C'est le chargeur qui m'ennuie.

Du coup, en lisant ce fil, je trouvais peut-être pas mal d'essayer de réinitialiser la PMU. Je l'ai jamais fait. Mais sur le lien de LHO à propos de cette manip', je lis que : 


> Attention : la réinitialisation du gestionnaire d'alimentation sur n'importe quel PowerBook ou iBook supprimera définitivement le disque RAM, s'il en existe un, ainsi que l'ensemble de son contenu.



Et là, bah je comprends rien. 
Y'a quoi sur le disque RAM ? C'est grave de tout perdre ?

Merci.


----------



## jugnin (22 Octobre 2008)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Ah ouais quand même, un tas de petits problèmes en fait.
> A ta place, j'hésiterais pas bien longtemps : si on te le paie, comme tu dis, pourquoi se priver d'un ordi bien plus puissant surtout que t'as l'air de bosser pas mal sur Photoshop qui est toujours un peu capricieux sur un ibookG4.
> 
> En ce qui concerne le mien, d'ibook, j'ai des soucis d'alimentation depuis bientôt un an. La batterie ne se charge plus. Pas de problème, c'est pas trop contraignant de fonctionner toujours sur secteur. Mais depuis quelques semaines, le témoin du chargeur s'éteint et s'allume comme il veut. Je le trifouille un peu, il se rallume... parfois en ROUGE au lieu de vert. Un rouge franc, puissant et menaçant. Rien à voir avec le orange règlementaire.
> ...



C'était pas plutôt le _contenu _de la RAM ? En tout cas, ce sont les reset PMU qui semblent avoir remis mon iBook sur les rails (je reste toujours pantois par rapport à son naufrage, à ses causes hypothétiques, ainsi qu'à son apparente rémission). Donc je te conseille de tenter.

Et tiens, ma batterie est re-morte. Elle tient 10 minutes, maintenant.

Mais c'est l'sujet à Odré, là, nom d'une pipe en ronce de noyer.


----------



## stephaaanie (22 Octobre 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> C'était pas plutôt le _contenu _de la RAM ? En tout cas, ce sont les reset PMU qui semblent avoir remis mon iBook sur les rails (je reste toujours pantois par rapport à son naufrage, à ses causes hypothétiques, ainsi qu'à son apparente rémission). Donc je te conseille de tenter.
> 
> Et tiens, ma batterie est re-morte. Elle tient 10 minutes, maintenant.
> 
> Mais c'est l'sujet à Odré, là, nom d'une pipe en ronce de noyer.




Je sais, je sais. Note qu'au début du message je m'adresse à odré justement. Exprès.
Pis faut pas ouvrir des sujets quand on peut rattacher nos problèmes à un fil existant. Et toc.
Je dirais : "ta gueule jugnin, t'es qu'un nioube".

A part ça, ma citation était exacte. Peut-être que l'auteur du document ou de sa traduction n'est pas francophone de naissance, cela expliquerait ces approximations. 

J'vais donc tenter la manip, si y'a rien à perdre alors c'est tout vu.


----------



## jugnin (22 Octobre 2008)

stephaaanie a dit:


> J'vais donc tenter la manip, si y'a rien à perdre alors c'est tout vu.



Ouais, cela dit, _Nous déclinons toute responsabilité en cas de d'explosion inopinée de votre matériel informatique._


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Octobre 2008)

Le disque RAM est une possibilité, une façon de créer virtuellement un espace sur lequel sont stockés des informations ou des commandes. Tu n'en as pas sur ta machine, j'en mets ma bixx à couper (c'est dire !  ).

Mais le reset PMU n'est pas à lui seul un remède miracle. Lorsqu'une batterie est défectueuse, elle finit par endommager l'alimentation, parce qu'elle la sollicite beaucoup, et pour rien, qui plus est.
Mais faut le faire.
Et ensuite, changer de batterie.


----------



## stephaaanie (22 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Le disque RAM est une possibilité, une façon de créer virtuellement un espace sur lequel sont stockés des informations ou des commandes. Tu n'en as pas sur ta machine, j'en mets ma bixx à couper (c'est dire !  ).
> 
> Mais le reset PMU n'est pas à lui seul un remède miracle. Lorsqu'une batterie est défectueuse, elle finit par endommager l'alimentation, parce qu'elle la sollicite beaucoup, et pour rien, qui plus est.
> Mais faut le faire.
> Et ensuite, changer de batterie.



Ah, enfin quelqu'un qui a compris de quoi je parle. 
Ca change de l'aut'la, qui insinue que je cite mal mes sources. Ca mérite un retrait de points de réputation ça...


Merci de tes éclairages. Je tente alors.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2008)

la RAM est un espace de stockage qui permet de faire "tampon" entre le processeur et le disque dur.
ou dit autrement, le processeur a besoin d'un espace de stockage temporaire (une mémoire). 
mémoire dans laquelle, il peut stocker une information qu'il doit exécuter.

.


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Octobre 2008)

C'est une mémoire volatile. Son contenu disparait à l'extinction (en caricaturant).
Au démarrage, on dit que le système "se charge". Ce qui ne veux pas dire qu'il s'en met plein les naseaux. Il inscrit dans la RAM ce dont il pense avoir besoin rapidement.
Lorsque tu lances une application, son temps de lancement est fonction du temps qu'il faut au système pour charger dans la RAM les instructions nécessaires au fonctionnement du logiciel.

Construire un Disque RAM consiste à isoler une partie de cette mémoire volatile, qu'on appelle aussi vive, pour créer un sanctuaire pour certains processus, de façon à les accélérer.
Ça fait longtemps que je n'en ai pas vu. On s'en servait souvent avant dans les applications graphiques, pour stabiliser le travail.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Mais c'est l'sujet à Odré, là, nom d'une pipe en ronce de noyer.



Mais non, mais non ... livrez vous j'apprend des trucs. Comme la fin quasi-programmée de tous les ibook de la même génération


----------



## stephaaanie (22 Octobre 2008)

odré a dit:


> Comme la fin quasi-programmée de tous les ibook de la même génération



Parle pas de malheur ! :rateau:
Le mien n'a pas la moitié des symptômes du tien, j'espère bien qu'il va tenir encore des années. J'peux pas changer d'ordi, faut que je change de bagnole avant.


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Octobre 2008)

Alors Odré, ton ibook il devient quoi ? 



> Comme la fin quasi-programmée de tous les ibook de la même génération


Ne parle pas de malheur je veut m'en acheter un à noël ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Alors Odré, ton ibook il devient quoi ?
> 
> 
> Ne parle pas de malheur je veut m'en acheter un à noël ...




Lors de la dernière commande fsck pour démarrer la machine, j'ai juste eu le temps d'envoyer un mail et le bruit est revenu quoique moins prononcé. J'ai pas cherché à comprendre - c'est à dire j'ai pas attendu le gel de l'ordi - je l'ai éteins. Il est dans un coin. 

Il prend la poussière. Je peux le redémarrer avec la commande et chronométrer le temps qu'il peut rester en marche sans bruit, et avec bruit jusqu'au gel du finder, mais je pense que ça ne sert à rien...

Un technicien apple m'avait averti de la "fragilité" d'un lot d'ibook surtout concernant la carte mère. Selon lui, un de ces clients auraient changer les 3/4 de ses ibook de la même génération : ils auraient tous clasher un à un ... Désolé. Peut être a t'il exagérer le phénomène  à des fins commerciales, et je n'ai pas plus de détails sur ce lot foireux... M'enfin, il avait pas l'air étonné à l'écoute de mes symptômes.


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Octobre 2008)

Enfin vous devriez juste changez le disque dur il devrait fonctionner après (mais c'est vrais q'avec tout les prtits problème qu'il avait déja, ça plus ça plus ça ....)

Enfin bon ça se trouve que changer le disque dur fera tout rentrer dans l'ordre


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Enfin vous devriez juste changez le disque dur il devrait fonctionner après (mais c'est vrais q'avec tout les prtits problème qu'il avait déja, ça plus ça plus ça ....)




c'est un iBook très particulier.
une pièce unique.
introuvable.

odré ne s'en sert pas, pour le préserver.
comme cela, à l'occasion, elle peut le montrer à ses amis autruches.

mais, pour ta collection, elle pourrait faire un effort...

.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

En effet, je ne sais pas si je vais investir dans un DD interne


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Octobre 2008)

Tu me le donne ??? 
Fait un effort pour la collection  (par ce que moi le disque-dur il attend l'ibook, 40 Go IDE)
Pour quelqu'un qui auraient déja du mal à se payer un ibook d'occasion ... 

PS : 100 ème message


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

T'es pressé ?


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Octobre 2008)

Non je suis pas préssé, pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

Parce que pleins de choses à faire


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Octobre 2008)

Si je comprends bien, ça veut dire que vous me le donnez si je suis pas pressé ?


----------



## -oldmac- (28 Octobre 2008)

Ok, merci infiniment, je vous est renvoyer un MP

OLDMAC


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2008)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Si je comprends bien, ça veut dire que vous me le donnez si je suis pas pressé ?



Voilà exact. Il est pour toi.


----------

